# Vitamins and Minerals kimono?



## pknox (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm thinking of splurging for a black tribal gold weave.  Anybody use this kimono, and if so, what do you think?


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Sep 19, 2003)

The V&M Kimono is a Machado Gold Weave.  I have a Machado single and have rolled with people who have the gold.  Pants are great.  Realy long draw string.  Top is excellent.  No seam in the back!  Gi weave goes all the way to the bottom with no "Judo skirt".  Collar thickness is good, but not the thickest.

Luciana Machado Simon provides the BEST customer service.  Order online from www.MKimonos.com

But why pay $ 20 to advertise for a Brazilian health food & vitaman company?  Why not just get the regular Machado Kimono without the V&M patches and spend the extra $ 20 on something else?


----------



## pknox (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *But why pay $ 20 to advertise for a Brazilian health food & vitaman company?  Why not just get the regular Machado Kimono without the V&M patches and spend the extra $ 20 on something else? *



Good point.  I wasn't aware the V&M kimonos were actually Machados.  But actually, the tribal designs on the sleeves is what really grabbed me, as opposed to all the patches.  I like the Krugans tribal as well (which has much less in the way of patches), but supposedly the V&M is a better weave.  I've been told in the past that if I can find a gold weave at a decent price to go for it, because supposedly they are both comfortable and durable.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 20, 2003)

I agree, I just wouldnt feel tough wearing something that says Vitamins and Minerals.


----------



## Leo Daher (Sep 22, 2003)

It's actually very easy to explain. In Brazil, BJJ athletes get paid by the different companies to wear those advertising patches on their Gis (known as "Kimonos" in that country, as you folks probably know already). That's how they get sponsored. Aparently, some practitioners who want to look and feel like those well-known competitors started wearing some of the same patches as well. BTW, the V&M store was a few blocks from my house when I lived in Rio de Janeiro - used to shop for supplements there regularly. They had a good selection for local standards. Prices were pretty steep, since most of the stuff they had for sale was imported from the US.


----------



## pknox (Sep 22, 2003)

Good point, Leo.


Also, today, the patches have become kind of identified with BJJ.  Because of this, many BJJ practitioners wear them as a matter of stylistic pride, so as to differentiate themselves from judoka.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Sep 22, 2003)

Of course if you are a top competitor and you have a sponsor who pays for your uniform, your travel, your hotel, your meals, and your entry fee you should wear their patches on everything you own.

But if you are just a wannabe what's the point?  Even sillier are the guys who buy the V&M gis with a star's name on it.  Why would you want somebody else's name on your kimono?  Would you actually play on a basketball team with "Jordan" on your back or would you want your own name?

The V&M kimonos do not have tribal striping.  They have a lot of patches.  Check out these links:
complete lineup:
http://www.mkimonos.com/signaturegis.html
close ups:
http://store4.yimg.com/I/mkimonos_1757_5251651
http://store4.yimg.com/I/mkimonos_1755_3843198

Save your money, buy a Gold Weave or a Hybrid and try not to look like a wannabe.


----------



## Leo Daher (Sep 22, 2003)

You can always wear a patch with your school logo, if available. That's what BJJ practitioners often do in Rio. I wouldn't wear an advertising patch unless I was getting paid for it, but to each his own, I guess.


----------



## pknox (Sep 22, 2003)

Excellent points guys.  I agree that I wouldn't wear a Sperry or Minotauro kimono, as that wouldn't make sense.  If the day ever comes when I can make those guys tap, maybe I'll change my mind.   I am a fan of tribal stuff though, so the kimono caught my eye.

BTW, there is in fact a V&M tribal kimono, available in white, blue, and black.  I saw it at:

http://www.brazilianfightwear.com/

Here is a direct link to an image of the black one, which I think is the only one Brazilian Fightwear carries in stock -- I for one think it is nice:


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow.  The tribal stuff does look cool.  I'd never seen that one.  Might check around at your school.  A lot of BJJ people think Black Kimonos are dorky.


----------



## pknox (Sep 22, 2003)

True.  I was hoping to find it in blue.  I'll keep plugging away.  It does like kind of cool, not only for the intricacy, but also because it is different than the Krugans' tribal that it seems everyone has.  I also believe the Krugans is not a gold weave like the V&M is.

I wouldn't be surprised if mkimonos eventually incorporates the design into one of their customs, and leaves out the patches and the "vitamin boy."

If worse comes to worse, I could just practice 100x harder, and then if I can tap the guys who think my black kimono is dorky at will, maybe I'll change their minds.


----------



## pknox (Sep 22, 2003)

Another downside I never thought of about wearing "name" kimonos -- imagine if your wearing a Sperry, or a Walid Ismail t-shirt or something, and you go to a Gracie seminar?

It would be like wearing a Red Sox jersey to Yankees fantasy camp.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 25, 2003)

Why they all trained together back in the day if you pay the money they will be happy to teach you.  If my gi said Sperry on it I would feel awsome and I do wear Jerseys with other peoples name on them.  If you are going to wear a gi with a name on it you can't go wrong with a top team gi.  Just to get an ismail one or people will be spitting on you lol.


----------



## pknox (Sep 26, 2003)

Yeah - it seems nobody likes poor Walid -- must be the hairstyle.


----------



## Leo Daher (Sep 26, 2003)

Or maybe the attitude...


----------



## pknox (Sep 26, 2003)

Yup.  See this related thread...

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10613


----------



## JDenz (Sep 26, 2003)

Ya he has manged to piss off just about everyone Carlson the one always ready to back him has stayed real quiet about the whole top team thing.   Which is strange because he is no big fan of top team since it is run by his old guys that left him.


----------

